
Slow Internet meets its Waterloo - bgray
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/fastest-us-internet-waterloo-ia.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
elblanco
Great, now Iowa has the same consumer level internet you can get in Japan.

~~~
pwim
You've been able to get 1Gbps at home in Japan for some time now.

~~~
elblanco
Now you're making me sad.

------
mcav
I'm an Iowan. Finally some tech activity here for a change!

